# Lets play Identify that fish, again :P



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

I have 2 of these, they look like cichlids but I could be wrong. They were in the med feeder fish when they were just delivered to my LFS so I decided to pick them up with some feeder fish for my African Clawed Frog. They are now in my 55 gallon tropical, soon to be upgraded, and I want to make sure they are taken care of and that they would work with the current fish I have. 

The 55 gallon will be upgraded to an acrylic 6ft x 2ft x 2ft. I will be ordering the acrylic for my birthday  and put it together. My plants are growing like crazy and either I remove them and sell them or I get/build a bigger tank. I have to build a bigger tank anyway when my husband brought home 3 Bala Sharks. The people at my LFS told him they won't get bigger than 6 inches and some are already pushing that. So far I haven't seen any aggressive behavior from the new fish or towards the new fish so it is ok. They also seem healthy if a little picky about foods. 

Any and all info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks you guys, I know I can always count on you guys.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks kinda like a sunfish


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

90% sure that's a sunfish.

Bala sharks get to, gulp, 16 inches, and like to race up and down the tank. I wish petstore employees wouldn't sell them, let alone give bad info. They need huge tanks. You may have a little trouble with the sunfish. If they decide to breed they are very territorial in defending their large nests. They also need cooler temperatures than Balas, by a lot.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You think it's a western dollar?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm way north, and you southern types get to see cooler sunfish than I do. I'm jealous, but I can't identify the species. I can say the group though. Which sunfish beats me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nav! 

Glad to see you  

I agree, looks like a Sunfish.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

Thanks you guys! I really appreciate it. Just found the pair in the feeder tank like i found those other natives in the shrimp tank.


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

That first picture sure is beautiful, if that's the true color of it? deep blue?


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

The last 2 pics are closest to the true color of the fish. The first pic is there to show the blue accents that don't show up well in the other 2 pics. You can see some of the blue blushing in the last pic towards the tail that wasn't captured in the first picture.


----------

